# Freelance Works



## Projosujadi

Hi there,

Me and the family just moved to Singapore due to my wife relocation to the country. I am a British citizen and have dependent pass status. I would like to continue working with my previous company in UK, remotely as a freelance tender planner.

I have several queries I hope someone can give me some advise.

Firstly, do I need to register a Sole Proprietorship company in Singapore to do a freelance works with clients based in UK. Is this feasible to do this with my dependent pass status.

Secondly, if I'm accepting an offer to work with a company based in Singapore, which mean my dependent pass will change to employment pass, can I still allow to register a sole proprietorship company in Singapore.

Looking forward for your reply and thank you so much beforehand.

Regards,

D


----------



## beppi

It is difficult to get a visa for starting your own business in Singapore. Search for Entrepass if you are interested in this. Basically, you have to show a convincing business plan that shows economic benefit for Singapore AND creates local jobs. The pass will not be renewed if your business fails to reach the turnover and employment targets.
I don't think you can get an LoC (Letter of Consent) from MoM to do freelance work while on a DP. Without that, it is not legal to do any paid work while on DP.
It is probably possible to work from home exclusively for foreign clients for a limited time, if payments are not made to Singapore, without being found. But this is illegal and cannot be recommended here.
Once on EP, you cannot do any work for other companies than your employer. But you can still own all or parts of a business that is run by others without your involvement.


----------



## simonsays

beppi said:


> ... Without that, it is not legal to do any paid work while on DP.
> It is probably possible to work from home exclusively for foreign clients for a limited time, if payments are not made to Singapore, without being found. But this is illegal and cannot be recommended here. ...


It is a gray area, says me .. from my own understanding

If you are doing work for an overseas client, then you are not required to get a pass here, or setup a company to process and invoice etc. 

I too thought it was illegal, until I was told otherwise by some learned people who have got it clarified directly.

Though MOM will not be happy if you are doing work for local clients while on DP .. that is illegal.

If the quantum of work is small, I wouldn't even bother to make a fuss over it .. 

if the amount exceeds say, 100,000 $ or more, then it would make sense to open a company, employ yourself and pay yourself a salary.

Plan B, which I don't recommend, is to avail use of one of the many Shell Companies here, who can do the billing, but will take out 20% or more of the revenue .. in lieu of making you an employee.


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt

Projosujadi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Me and the family just moved to Singapore due to my wife relocation to the country. I am a British citizen and have dependent pass status. I would like to continue working with my previous company in UK, remotely as a freelance tender planner.
> 
> I have several queries I hope someone can give me some advise.
> 
> Firstly, do I need to register a Sole Proprietorship company in Singapore to do a freelance works with clients based in UK. Is this feasible to do this with my dependent pass status.
> 
> 
> Secondly, if I'm accepting an offer to work with a company based in Singapore, which mean my dependent pass will change to employment pass, can I still allow to register a sole proprietorship company in Singapore.
> 
> 
> Looking forward for your reply and thank you so much beforehand.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> D


if you register a sole proprietor, you will loose the DP status

yes you can continue to work and provide the service if the pay is not remitted into singapore, and as someone already mentioned, if the amount is insignificant, then remitting to singapore will not be a problem. If you are worried about your personal tax at the end of the year, there is a column for you to declare under "other Income" just use this.


This is not true, as a DP you are allowed to work for any company in Singapore, all you need is to apply for Letter of Consent with MOM, and your status does not change. If you change your pass to EP, technically you can register a sole proprietorship, but you will need to appoint a manager. In my opinion this will complicate your EP renewal in the future. Best register a pte ltd company after you get the EP, as you do not need a local resident director then.


----------

